# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Ligjeratat e cilit dijetar shqiptar i ndegjoni me shum

## AnaH_M

pershendetje,besoj se ketu ne kete teme,mund te postojm ligjerata te ndryshme nga dijetaret tan musliman,dhe njekohsisht do doja qe te jepni pergjigje reth pyetjes,cili dijetar shqiptar ju pelqen me shum dhe pse?

unn do ti cek disa ndersa ju mund te shtoni edhe ndoj tjeter

1.Hoxhe Jakup Hasipi(zoti e meshirofte)
2.Dr.Shefqet Krasniqi
3.Sadullah Bajrami
4.Enes Goga
5.Muselem Mazllami
6.Dr.Zekerija Bajrami
7.Bekir Halimi

----------


## AnaH_M

Zoti e meshiroft hoxh jakupin

----------


## AnaH_M

Allahu e ruajt hoxh Muselemin

nje fjalim prekes....

----------


## AnaH_M

dr.Zekerija Bajrami- kete e kuptojn te gjith,femijet,pleqt intelektualet,ata me dy dit shkoll,se ky ta sqaron dhe fol gjuhe te paster,tani nese se kupton ta thot edhe ndryshe  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## AnaH_M



----------


## AnaH_M



----------


## AnaH_M

ndegjojeni

----------


## AnaH_M

Aksa-palestin

----------


## AnaH_M

ndegjoje  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Mobil-world

interesante  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## La_Lune

Hmm,Ferit Piku sqenka me lart,sa keq.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

Sheik Yusuf Hamza !!!

----------


## Agoni09

kush esht ferit pika

edhe ky 
sheik yusuf hamza

----------


## LaCosTa

1.Hoxhe Jakup Hasipi
2.Sadulla Bajrami
3.Zekirija Bajrami

Kta te tre shum me pelqejn.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> kush esht ferit pika
> 
> edhe ky 
> sheik yusuf hamza


Hamza Yusuf eshte ky:

Hamza Yusuf was born in Washington State and raised in Northern California. In 1977, he became Muslim and subsequently traveled to the Muslim world and ...

Per me shum lexo ketu:
www.zaytuna.org/teacherMore.asp?id=9   ose ketu

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hamza_Yusuf

Shiko edhe kete video:




GV_USA

----------


## altruisti_ek84

Une mendoj ke harru ta vendosesh Irfan Salihun qe eshte shum me lart se Mazllami, per mua Mazllami nuk e meriton epitetin dijetar

----------


## altruisti_ek84

> Po mir de mir, e dim qe deshiron pak te tregohesh "musliman modern", dhe te leshosh ca fjal te lodhta "komike", kinse un "po tallem me musliman" ne menyr qe te marresh ca pik reputacioni nga darwinistet. Mirpo sinqerisht nuk ishte nevoja te postosh, ndoshta nga ana jote duket diqka interesante, mirpo nga ana e atyre qe e lexojn del diqka shum e shemtuar dhe palidhje.
> 
> Mirmbetsh


Shum me vend ke fol...

----------


## AnaH_M

> Une mendoj ke harru ta vendosesh Irfan Salihun qe eshte shum me lart se Mazllami, per mua Mazllami nuk e meriton epitetin dijetar


Pershendetje,wella un nuk e njohe kete dijetarin Irfan Salihun,mund te me thuash esht nga kosova ky,dhe pse mendon ti se ky esht dijetar,ka te kryer dr?
Mazllami ndoshta sesht per ne radhen e dijetarve sepse nuk dij cfar ka te kryer,mirepo sa i perket popullates,ai ka nje rejting te mire,sidomos ne anen e kosoves,po edhe ne maqedonni esht i njohur.....

----------


## AnaH_M

> Po mir de mir, e dim qe deshiron pak te tregohesh "musliman modern", dhe te leshosh ca fjal te lodhta "komike", kinse un "po tallem me musliman" ne menyr qe te marresh ca pik reputacioni nga darwinistet. Mirpo sinqerisht nuk ishte nevoja te postosh, ndoshta nga ana jote duket diqka interesante, mirpo nga ana e atyre qe e lexojn del diqka shum e shemtuar dhe palidhje.
> 
> Mirmbetsh



mir i ke then,por un mendoj se edhe me mire,eshte te mos uaa  kthejm fare,ketyre qe duan vetem te provokojn,me kupton,i lem le te flasin cka te duan,ashtu ashtu shkrimet e kota do fshihen,si ato te djeshmet,nga disa qe kishin qellim vetem te fusin fyerje ne teme.

----------


## altruisti_ek84

> Pershendetje,wella un nuk e njohe kete dijetarin Irfan Salihun,mund te me thuash esht nga kosova ky,dhe pse mendon ti se ky esht dijetar,ka te kryer dr?
> Mazllami ndoshta sesht per ne radhen e dijetarve sepse nuk dij cfar ka te kryer,mirepo sa i perket popullates,ai ka nje rejting te mire,sidomos ne anen e kosoves,po edhe ne maqedonni esht i njohur.....


Selam Alejkum,
Irfan Salihu eshte nga Kosova konkretisht nga Prizren i te njejtit qytet nga i cili eshte edhe Mazllami, poashtu edhe une jam nga Prizreni dhe i njoh shum mir qe te dy. Irfan Salihu nga ka te kryer Dr. por eshte shum me lart sesa Mazllami gjithashtu eshte shum me i ri se Mazllami dhe ndoshta me pak i njohur se Mazllami por si dijetar eshte shum me lart se Mazllami.

----------

